

99 Bottles of Beer | Language LOLCODE - falsestprophet
http://99-bottles-of-beer.net/language-lolcode-1544.html

======
dyu
I like how some of the things actually make sense, such as commenting with
BTW, breaking out of a loop with GTFO, etc.

